# Please Suggest me a Intel PC Configuration Under Rs.30,000



## subhadeepgayen (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

Will anybody be helpful enough to suggest me a good configuration for a Intel PC under Rs 30000, including monitor.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 4, 2010)

For a budget under 30000 its better to go for AMD.Also lets know your rquirements like gaming,3d apps,video editing encoding etc..Then only we can suggest proper configuration.
Decide monitor size,speakers etc


----------



## evewin89 (May 5, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> For a budget under 30000 its better to go for AMD.Also lets know your rquirements like gaming,3d apps,video editing encoding etc..Then only we can suggest proper configuration.
> Decide monitor size,speakers etc



hello . m thinking of buying the following config next month.watz ur view about my config. n plz if possible tell me the price of ur processor (Athlon II X4 630

MY FUTURE CONFIG.
proccy: Athlon II X4 630:
mobo: Biostar TA785G3 HD
ram: Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9
HDD:Western Digital Caviar Blue 2X500GB 
gfx card: Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5
psu: Corsair CX400W
cabby: your choice or NZXT Gamma


----------



## ajai5777 (May 5, 2010)

Price of athlon II X4 630 is 5.2k
change the PSU to Gigabyte APFC 460W. or FSP Saga II 500W


----------



## rsk11584 (May 5, 2010)

Just yesterday for our office we bought 
COMPAQ
Intel Core 2 Duo (the details of Mhz Ghz will mail from office) 
2GB DDR3 RAM
320 GB HDD
DVD Writer
18.5 Monitor (TFT or LCD I Dont know, will check ) 
Monitor has speakers, and cabinet has USB ports etc etc. 

This system is initially DOS based, but by luck came preloaded with linux, so now we will install windows 7 on it, and delete the linux... 

Total cost 27000/- all NET


----------



## evewin89 (May 5, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Price of athlon II X4 630 is 5.2k
> change the PSU to Gigabyte APFC 460W. or FSP Saga II 500W



plz mention the price of Gigabyte APFC 460W. or FSP Saga II 500W


----------



## ajai5777 (May 5, 2010)

Gigabyte APFC 460W @ 2.2k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.6k

Both claims 80% efficiency and both of them got the active PFC.Gigabyte having dual rails of 12V and FSP having decent amperage in single 12V rail.


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Gigabyte APFC 460W @ 2.2k
> FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.6k
> 
> Both claims 80% efficiency and both of them got the active PFC.Gigabyte having dual rails of 12V and FSP having decent amperage in single 12V rail.



he can go for Gigabyte 460W or FSP Saga II 400W. both basically same unit. Gigabyte cost a bit more. for 2.6k, he getting close to Seasonic 380W & Corsair 400W units.


----------



## subhadeepgayen (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for all suggestions


----------



## evewin89 (May 8, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Gigabyte APFC 460W @ 2.2k
> FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.6k
> 
> Both claims 80% efficiency and both of them got the active PFC.Gigabyte having dual rails of 12V and FSP having decent amperage in single 12V rail.


sry 4 replying late.......thankz 4 clearing my doubts.


----------

